# Retour vers le futur ?!



## Hagakure (30 Novembre 2004)

Salut à tous.

Mon iMac DV SE (G3) s'est allumé aujourd'hui en m'indiquant la date suivante : 1er octobre 1970 (?!), + un message concernant le réglage de l'horloge.  

Je pense qu'il faut que je change la pile interne (après 5 ans de bons et loyaux services !) !

Mais où est-elle ? Et puis-je la changer moi-même (sans aller dans un centre agréé comme le suggère Apple sur son site) ?

Merci de votre aide...

Macamicalement


----------



## JPTK (30 Novembre 2004)

Hagakure a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous.
> 
> Mon iMac DV SE (G3) s'est allumé aujourd'hui en m'indiquant la date suivante : 1er octobre 1970 (?!), + un message concernant le réglage de l'horloge.
> 
> ...



Oui c'est très simple, tu en trouveras dans n'importe quelle boutique PC. On la voit très bien, en haut à gauche sur cette photo de l'intérieur d'un imac dv.

Pour le démontage, tu peux voir ici


----------



## Hagakure (30 Novembre 2004)

Ca n'a pas l'air simple, simple, mais si tu le dis... Je vais essayer !   

Merci du renseignement


----------



## rockindé (10 Février 2006)

Je déterre ce sujet, il m' a aidé à remplacer la pile interne de mon iMac G3 CD 333 Mhz 64 Mo (328 Mo actuellement) 6 Go du 02/2000.

J' apporte quelques précisions:
1° débrancher tous les câbles de l' iMac sauf celui de l' alimentation.
2° déposer l' écran sur un vieux tee-shirt.
3° Ouvrer la trappe avec une pièce ou un tournevis adapté afin de ne pas détériorer le système de 
    vérouillage (le sens est indiqué: cadenas ouvert et fermé).
3° toucher la coque (protection contre les problèmes d' électricité statique) et éviter les déplacements 
    intempestifs et non nécessaires (ce n' est pas le moment d' aller au petit coin ou chercher une boisson)
4°Vous pouvez débrancher l' alimentation.
5°Commencez le démontage (voir les images de ma galerie ou le lien ci-dessus: réponse de jaipatoukompri)

Ces opérations sont nécessaires avant tout démontage (remplacement de mémoires, etc...)







Voila la pile incriminée, je suis allé chez un monteur PC:il m' a pris pour un mal aiguillé pour être poli, je suis donc allé chez un spécialiste en énergie (piles, accus, etc...) et cela m' a coûté moins de 15 euros, un peu cher mais j' en avais besoin (certaines machines outils utilisent cette pile d' après ce qu' il m' a dit)...






Un dernier conseil évitez de mettre les doigts ailleurs que nécessaire et si vous n' êtes pas un petit peu bricoleur passer votre chemin...

Dernier conseil important:éviter de débrancher votre iMac du secteur, la durée de vie de la pile interne sera plus grande...5 ans pour ma part!!


----------



## rockindé (12 Février 2006)

rockindé a dit:
			
		

> Je déterre ce sujet, il m' a aidé à remplacer la pile interne de mon iMac G3 CD 333 Mhz 64 Mo (328 Mo actuellement) 6 Go du 02/2000.



Certains font des fautes d' orthographe...moi je me gauffre sur ma configuration:iMac G3 CD 350 Mhz 320 Mo 6 Go (01/20000).Oui mais sans maitrise la puissance n' est rien...


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2006)

la pile peu ce changer sans démonter la machine, il suffit d'avoir du doigté :rateau:


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2006)

15 euros ? et dire que je trouve qu'on les vends cher a 12 euros au taff, enfin on en trouve facilement a bien moins de 15 euros


----------



## rockindé (12 Février 2006)

La bête était démontée et il me fallait cette satanée pile 

Maintenant vous avez les références de la pile et il est possible d' avoir celle-ci au meilleur prix 

Faites tourner les tuyaux...


----------



## rockindé (12 Février 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la pile peu ce changer sans démonter la machine, il suffit d'avoir du doigté :rateau:



En démontant j' ai fait tomber une vis dans l' iMac...j' ai galéré pour la chasser de l' intérieur et je n' ose imaginé si c' est la pile qui était tombée dans l' iMac:rateau: 

Faite gaffe quand même


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2006)

rockindé a dit:
			
		

> La bête était démontée et il me fallait cette satanée pile
> 
> Maintenant vous avez les références de la pile et il est possible d' avoir celle-ci au meilleur prix
> 
> Faites tourner les tuyaux...



très simple a trouver en sachant que c'est une pile de pram


----------

